# The Mysterious Substance in the Pantry



## Rocklobster (Jun 13, 2015)

Looking for a cooking sauce today in the pantry and I discovered a brown, sticky substance has oozed out of one of the many(too many) bottles or jars of the cooking sauces and condiments. I took everything out to wash the bottles and the shelf and I couldn't, for the life of me, find any container that looked damaged, dirty or had leaked. I smelled the dark mysterious substance and it didn't smell like anything that would have been in the bottles in that area of the cupboard......Now, there have been many things in and out of that section over the last few months/years so it could be anything.......but....what is it?????


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 13, 2015)

Do you have mice?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 13, 2015)

I don't know, but if it spits at you, who you gonna call, Ghost Busters!

My worst such experience was a small pumpkin that had gone bad in the back of my pantry.  It was back and buried, and I didn't find it until all of the liquid had dried out of it.  It was a mess to clean from the floor.  Fortunately, It wasn't in a position to contaminate anything else.  But it left a stain.

Hope you find out what your mystery goo is.  Good luck.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## jabbur (Jun 13, 2015)

I had a brown goo in my pantry a few years ago.  I traced mine to a can of crushed pineapple in the way back corner that had leaked down the back wall and onto the shelf underneath.  It was a mess. Hope you find your "culprit."


----------



## Selkie (Jun 14, 2015)

If it moves... BEWARE THE BLOB!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2015)

Tamarind?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2015)

Not sure about tamarind..I only have some paste in a jar in the fridge. It has dried into a hard substance with a grainy texture....lol.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2015)

*The Mysterous Substance in the Pantry*

I had the same problem, brown oozy substance in my turntable.  Still can't figure out what leaked.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2015)

Maybe it isn't food based at all. It could be ectoplasm...this could be the beginning of an alien invasion movie....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2015)

Rocklobster said:


> Maybe it isn't food based at all. It could be ectoplasm...this could be the beginning of an alien invasion movie....




Sometimes mice will pee where they look for food.  It's a sticky brown residue.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 14, 2015)

Is that a rhetorical question, or do you really think someone here would know what is in your pantry?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2015)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Is that a rhetorical question, or do you really think someone here would know what is in your pantry?


Ha! Well, the mysterious ooze _did_ exist....now, what happens after is anybody's guess....


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Sometimes mice will pee where they look for food.  It's a sticky brown residue.




But wouldn't there be little mouse poops as well?


----------



## Rocklobster (Jun 14, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> But wouldn't there be little mouse poops as well?


It must have been a huge mouse, then. There was lots of brown stuff 

Thanks, everybody..it's been fun....


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 14, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> But wouldn't there be little mouse poops as well?




I'm not all that familiar with the evacuation habits of the common mouse.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 14, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I'm not all that familiar with the evacuation habits of the common mouse.




Must have been a REALLY big mouse in my turntable as well.  No mouse poops.  Something leaked, and it wasn't a mouse.    My suspicions are with the organic peanut butter jar that I store upside down.  Perhaps someone, who shall remain nameless, didn't tighten the lid enough.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 14, 2015)

Rocklobster said:


> Ha! Well, the mysterious ooze _did_ exist....now, what happens after is anybody's guess....


 
I think we should all take a road trip to your house to inspect this brown ooze, then we would be better equipped to render an opinion.  What time is supper?


----------



## Addie (Jun 14, 2015)

I had a jar of molasses ooze out on me. It was half full when I put it back on the shelf. The next time I looked at it most of it had oozed out from a small crack in the bottom before I found it. Good hot water and my hair dryer on high softened it up enough to clean it without a lot of hard work. I used my bench scraper to scoop it up. Then washed the shelf in hot soapy water.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 14, 2015)

Addie said:


> I had a jar of molasses ooze out on me. It was half full when I put it back on the shelf. The next time I looked at it most of it had oozed out from a small crack in the bottom before I found it. Good hot water and my hair dryer on high softened it up enough to clean it without a lot of hard work. I used my bench scraper to scoop it up. Then washed the shelf in hot soapy water.


 I was thinking molasses, too, Addie. Same has happened here.


----------



## Souschef (Jun 16, 2015)

*OOZE*

The biggest disaster i had was after the 94 Northridge quake. A bottle of Kahlua fell and broke, and we did not get home for a week. The alcohol evaporated, and I was left with a sticky mess with broken glass in it. I had to use hot water and a sponge mop to clean it up.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 16, 2015)

Dawgluver said:


> But wouldn't there be little mouse poops as well?


That is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jun 17, 2015)

And it would smell very mousy!


----------

